# POI mit Eclipse einbinden



## google (24. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 
Ich habe gehört, dass POI fürs Arbeiten mit Excel gut sei und habe es mir runtergeladen (.zip). 
Danach habe ich in Eclipse einen neuen Projekt erstellt
Dann in "Java Build Path-->Libraries" auf "Add external Library"-->und dann den Pfad zu der .zip Datei eingegeben.

Das Problem ist: ich muss die POI library noch importieren. Dazu muss ich im Programm 

```
[B]import [/B]org.apache.poi.*;
```
 eingeben... Und den Pfad org.apache.* habe ich nicht.

Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht??

PS: sorry für die Absolute noob-Frage aber ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus.


----------



## ARadauer (24. Aug 2009)

mhn nicht das zip.. im Zip müssten sich ein paar Jars befinden... such mal nach poi-3.irgendwas-FINAL-irgendwas.jar

diese musst du einbinden...


----------



## google (24. Aug 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antowort.
Ich habe mir an Anfang die 3.5 beta runtergeladen. Dort habe ich nach "poi-3" aber ohne Erfolg. Ich lade mir gerade ide  3.0.1 FINAL hurunter


----------



## google (24. Aug 2009)

Vielen Dank ARadauer. es hat geklappt.


----------

